# Prostate friendly saddles



## UrgentUnguent (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, lets try this again...

Ahh, prostatitis. What a dumb organ. Cipro for a month and I'm looking for a new saddle. My old 143 specialized body geometry worked well. The bontrager that came on my HiFi is a bad fit though.

The 143 size is good for my ischial tuberosities (sit bones), but I'd appreciate feedback about other seats and technologies from the perniciously painfull prostate perspective.


----------



## pslovo (Jun 18, 2008)

I have/had the same problems, but for road biking - I've had few problems on the MTB. There are tons of saddles out there claiming to be the best, but many suck - the noseless saddles are super hard to use for mountain, since you need the nose to steer much more than on road bikes. Here are the ones I've tried in my search (funny you mention the Specialized saddles - I'm on a 143 Alias for my mountain bike and that does the trick for the most part and is what I use now. I found the slightly firmer saddle works better for me):

bicycleinc bisaddle - works for many, not for me, and probably not for MTB
Koobi saddles, does work for many people - but not me. 
Selle SMP Strike saddle line - not sure how they would work for MTB.
Terry saddle line
Adamo road saddle - this is what I ended up with on my road bike.

Spend some time on all of them. Most companies will allow a 'trial' period, or at least most LBS's will.


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are willing to put the time in Brooks might be your calling. They are wonderful. And then some. Love mine.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Specialized Avatar


----------



## THE RICK (Nov 20, 2007)

Garlock said:


> Specialized Avatar


the topeak "allay" 1 month of daily use and a reversal of symptoms !!!!!!!


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

WTB Lazer pro. all leather seat., most comfortable seat I have ever sat on. second would be the wtb pure. vynal and is a little harder but can be ridden all day.


----------



## Scooty (Jul 17, 2008)

Specialized Phenom is working well for me...when I don't ride a lot my butt gets sore, but that's a helluva lot better than my 'junk' going numb.


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

after having my tailbone removed becuse it was dislocating into that lovely organ, i tried a bunch of seats out and found the avatar and alias to offer the best support. they do a great job of distributing weight out to sit bones and away from that area.


----------



## 3rd man (Sep 15, 2005)

*Not always the prostate...*

I was diagnosed about 4 years ago as having abacterial, chronic prostatitis. While my prostate was not very (if at all) swollen, I still had a number of the symptoms. By this point I had to give up riding as it became far to painful.

Unwilling to take my urologist's "dart board/shot in the dark" diagnosis I consulted a orthopedist in the belief that perhaps I had some nerve pinching from pelvic problem. Well 5 physical therapists later turns out I was right and I'm getting better. I had more or less a "pelvic floor disorder." A muscle dysfunction (from multiple mt bike accidents and repetitive motion and heavy lifting at a factory job) was pinching nerves downtown.

I rode yesterday for the 1st time in years on a borrowed bike and a seat with a big ole' nut rut just to be sure. I'm not 100% better but I think my current PT is getting me there. A couple more rides and I'll decide if I'm going to take the plunge and buy a bike. In the meanwhile I'm looking at the Adamo seats. They seem like a great compromise between noseless saddles and the nut-rut variety.

I guess the point of my post is to encourage guys to consider alternative causes to the often over diagnosed prostatitis. More and more men are being diagnosed with pelvic floor disorders as it's being recognized as something more than just a disorder women get.

Wish me luck on my test rides and maybe I'll see you all out there sometime!

Best
Lee


----------

